# Help hundreds of Spots after having Back waxed



## ballie

I had my back waxed recently, just thought I would just give it a try instead of shaving, well yes it hurt like fcuk but that said it looked great for 24 hours, then hundreds (and I do mean hundreds) of spots started to appear.

At first they just looked like small red pimples bit like a rash but then over the next day or so they turned into proper spots ie all red with white heads on them, my entire back and shoulders are coverd and now 1 week after waxing my back looks like a complete mess.

My wife bless her has been squeezing them all out but honest my back is horrible.

Has anyone else had this with waxing?


----------



## Fullhouse

Maybe it's a reaction to the wax mate


----------



## ballie

Fullhouse said:


> Maybe it's a reaction to the wax mate


Yes I assume it must be because even when on a cycle I don't get huge amount of spots, there not something I really suffer from as a rule but god this is horrible


----------



## Uk_mb

id go see a gp if they dont die down after the weekend mate. as house said . probly a reaction to the wax


----------



## madmuscles

ballie said:


> At first they just looked like small red pimples bit like a rash but then over the next day or so they turned into proper spots ie all red with white heads on them, my entire back and shoulders are coverd and now 1 week after waxing my back looks like a complete mess.


I was trying to eat a cheese and tomato pizza with mayo on top but cannot get it down me without triggering a serious gag reflex after reading that.

If it's not the wax it could be follicle trauma/folliculitis

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1070456-overview


----------



## MRSTRONG

madmuscles said:


> I was trying to eat a cheese and tomato pizza with mayo on top but cannot get it down me without triggering a serious gag reflex after reading that.
> 
> If it's not the wax it could be follicle trauma/folliculitis
> 
> http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1070456-overview


^^ that .

always rub an antiseptic cream over the waxed area .

sudocream is what i use .


----------



## ballie

ewen said:


> ^^ that .
> 
> always rub an antiseptic cream over the waxed area .
> 
> sudocream is what i use .


Thanks guys, I will try some sudocream tonight


----------



## kreig

I normally use a tea tree wash and either use an ex foliating sponge or give it a good hard going over with the towel when you get out, seemed to keep my back free of big nasty spots. You'll still get the little red pimples till your skins used to it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

ballie said:


> Thanks guys, I will try some sudocream tonight


it should be applied straight after the wax to soak into the hair root holes .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> it should be applied straight after the wax to soak into the hair root holes .


It is often caused by hairs growing incorrectly into skin and bacteria there off-get Mrs to use a loofer on it to pull them to surface mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGLBS385 said:


> It is often caused by hairs growing incorrectly into skin and bacteria there off-get Mrs to use a loofer on it to pull them to surface mate.


yeah i dont get them due to sudocream application < big word 

but your right , loofer and sudocream for those that suffer .


----------



## Ice-angel

You might find sugaring is a better option, it is not as hard on the skin as wax and is used for delicate areas, as everyone has said antiseptic cream and exfoliation will all help.


----------



## bighead1985

I had the same thing, never tried it again and use Veet instead


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ice-angel said:


> You might find sugaring is a better option, it is not as hard on the skin as wax and is used for delicate areas, as everyone has said antiseptic cream and exfoliation will all help.


sugaring ?


----------



## kreig

ewen said:


> sugaring ?


Same as wax but using hot sugar to stick to the hairs and rip them out.


----------



## MRSTRONG

blitz2163 said:


> Same as wax but using hot sugar to stick to the hairs and rip them out.


ok cheers you had it done ?


----------



## AK-26

give veet a go, it works well


----------



## Glassback

Maybe it's a reaction to the "gay" setting in?

Back waxing...... Wow.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Glassback said:


> Maybe it's a reaction to the "gay" setting in?
> 
> Back waxing...... Wow.


do it , your gay if you dont


----------



## Glassback

ewen said:


> do it , your gay if you dont


Well if you say so! "Get the duct tape love.... It's what Ewen does!"


----------



## kreig

ewen said:


> ok cheers you had it done ?


Nope, only ever used waxing and never had any issues so didn't see the point in trying anything else


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

I bruised the living sh*t out of my mate when I waxed his chest and back (in a non **** way).

He also developed a rash. He told everyone I am the world's worst waxer. This put an end to my waxing-business ambition


----------



## silver

sounds like infected follicles to me mate


----------



## biglbs

Sack ,back and crack anyone!?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mate, this could be down to the person doing the waxing being poor at it. I've had my chest done a few times. At a beauty salon it was fine, but then my cousin, who was doing an NVQ or something in beauty therapy, needed a volunteer so I put myself forward.

After she did it (and it did hurt a lot as she was crap) I got loads of spots on my chest. Turns out it's because she didn't pull the hairs out in the direction they grew.

There's a product called 'No Bump Topical Solution' which the salon suggested, which really calmed them down and the spots eventually disappeared leaving no markings. They suggested that in future, after waxing to use that each day to keep the area calm. Also, tea tree gel is good to use directly after waxing throughout the first day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ballie

Thanks guys some good comments and advice, also a few comical ones too, the sugaring sounds interesting if it dont pull the hairs out the Mrs could spend the evening licking it all off lol


----------



## Zaque

ballie said:


> I had my back waxed recently, just thought I would just give it a try instead of shaving, well yes it hurt like fcuk but that said it looked great for 24 hours, then hundreds (and I do mean hundreds) of spots started to appear.
> 
> At first they just looked like small red pimples bit like a rash but then over the next day or so they turned into proper spots ie all red with white heads on them, my entire back and shoulders are coverd and now 1 week after waxing my back looks like a complete mess.
> 
> My wife bless her has been squeezing them all out but honest my back is horrible.
> 
> Has anyone else had this with waxing?


Hey mate, although this is a very old thread and no doubt everything is now good; judging from some of the replies I thought since I do waxing on a daily basis specialising in men's waxing of all body parts, yeah .... even our best mates hangin' down there mg: , thought I'd shed some light.

Getting waxed for the first time it is NOT uncommon to get white heads or white 'spots', especially over the chest and back, in particular the lats and sternum area. This may occur for a couple of waxes until your body gets used to the whole traumatic experience.

The appearance of these spots can be for a couple of reasons:


When you wax your follicles are opened allowing bacteria in and thus cause white spots or pustules. Co**** and/or curly hair can create skin problems after waxing because the bacteria on the skin may enter these wider hair follicle entrances and cause a rash of whiteheads. (What to do and preventative measures I'll explain later)

White 'spots': The root of the hair is surrounded by an oily substance known as Sebum. The main function of sebum is to lubricate the hair and skin and keep them from drying out. When the hair is pulled out of the root the sebum is often brought to the surface of the skin. Heavy exercise after waxing can also bring the sebum to the surface due to excessive sweating .... also while getting waxed some guys sweat like a pig due to nerves, stress or fear of the unknown ..... so the spots that aren't necessarily the pustule type is more likely from the sebum.


General waxing care then - Before a wax :


Wash the area with an anti-bacterial wash, usually sold designed for your face. Don't apply moisturisers etc as these can inhibit the wax from grabbing the hair.

Rid dead skin cells. Use a LIGHT exfoliator or wash cloth with warm water prior to waxing making sure oils, sweat etc are removed.

Do NOT tan or lay out in the sun 24 hrs prior to your appointment.

Don't shave or clip, your hair needs to have at least 7 to 10 days of growth for optimum removal and a good technician will do any clipping if required for you.

If you have the flu or cold your body will be more sensitive and any pain or 'discomfort' will be heightened for some people, likewise if you are feeling tired or rundown.

Wear loose clothing when getting waxed, nothing tight and if getting your genital area done go commando, boxers or wear an old pair of jocks as if the technician is sloppy you may be left with wax and ruining a good pair of jocks.

Some people take an Aspirin 45 min prior to getting waxed as they say it helps with the pain and decreases the redness/welts that may appear (they look like little mossie bites) from where the hair has been ripped out.


General waxing care then - After a wax DO NOT:


No solariums or sunbaking for at least 24hrs - getting waxed exfoliates the area (can take a fine layer of skin) taking off the dead skin cells not just the hair that provides a layer of protection. Give yourself at least 24hrs or better still 48hrs to regenerate.Hey mate, although this is a very old thread and no doubt everything is now good; judging from some of the replies I thought since I do waxing on a daily basis specialising in men's waxing of all body parts, yeah .... even our best mates hangin' down there mg: , thought I'd shed some light.

Getting waxed for the first time it is NOT uncommon to get white heads or white 'spots', especially over the chest and back, in particular the lats and sternum area. This may occur for a couple of waxes until your body gets used to the whole traumatic experience.

The appearance of these spots can be for a couple of reasons:

When you wax your follicles are opened allowing bacteria in and thus cause white spots or pustules. Co**** and/or curly hair can create skin problems after waxing because the bacteria on the skin may enter these wider hair follicle entrances and cause a rash of whiteheads. (What to do and preventative measures I'll explain later)

White 'spots': The root of the hair is surrounded by an oily substance known as Sebum. The main function of sebum is to lubricate the hair and skin and keep them from drying out. When the hair is pulled out of the root the sebum is often brought to the surface of the skin. Heavy exercise after waxing can also bring the sebum to the surface due to excessive sweating .... also while getting waxed some guys sweat like a pig due to nerves, stress or fear of the unknown ..... so the spots that aren't necessarily the pustule type is more likely from the sebum.


General waxing care then - Before a wax :

Wash the area with an anti-bacterial wash, usually sold designed for your face. Don't apply moisturisers etc as these can inhibit the wax from grabbing the hair.

Rid dead skin cells. Use a LIGHT exfoliator or wash cloth with warm water prior to waxing making sure oils, sweat etc are removed.

Do NOT tan or lay out in the sun 24 hrs prior to your appointment.

Don't shave or clip, your hair needs to have at least 7 to 10 days of growth for optimum removal and a good technician will do any clipping if required for you.

If you have the flu or cold your body will be more sensitive and any pain or 'discomfort' will be heightened for some people, likewise if you are feeling tired or rundown.

Wear loose clothing when getting waxed, nothing tight and if getting your genital area done go commando, boxers or wear an old pair of jocks as if the technician is sloppy you may be left with wax and ruining


Don't get waxed the day before going to Bali or in your case i think everyone heads off to Spain, sitting in a plain for several hours after getting your back waxed is just asking for spots.

No hot shower or bath for at least 12hrs - Waxing leaves the follicle open making it susceptible to hot water entering the open follicle which for some people can cause an irritation. Have a cold/cool shower to encourage the follicles to close.

Don't touch the waxed area for at least several hours (very difficult for those having had a genital waxing :whistling: ) Again, open follicles allow bacteria to get in and fingernails are one of the largest carrier of bacteria. Bacteria=infection=pimples

Don't have 'intimate' contact (yeah right :innocent: ), for several hours. Entirely your call but rubbing and sweat can cause irritation, bodily fluids etc, open pores ...... infection=pimples

Don't wear super tight clothing for 12hrs or so. Tight clothing can cause irritation, doesn't allow your skin to breath, can make you sweat ..... open follicles=infection=pimples ..... wear loose comfortable clothing.

For after back and chest waxes NO heavy exercising for at least 24hrs. Excessive sweating opens up the pores/follicles allowing bacteria from your clothing/skin to get in .... open follicles=bacteria=infection=pimples

Avoid clogging the follicles with moisturisers for at least 12hrs after getting waxed. Self-tanning lotions or moisturising creams can form an oily barrier which inhibits the grip of the wax.

AVOID the spa, sauna or steam rooms for 24hrs. These provide a soup of bacteria for the open pores not to mention what other fluids is mixed with it all :no:

No popping .... If you get a pimple resist the urge to pop it as this can spread the bacteria and encourage more pimples. Instead, apply a tiny bit of tea tree oil/witchhazel to it.


Waxing after care :


If when you get home and the redness is still there wrap some ice in a tea-towel and apply to the area several times at hourly intervals. Take a cool shower or use the ice as this will help close the pores, reduce redness and those 'mossie bite' welts.

Use of an exfoliating glove a couple of days AFTER getting waxed may help with reducing in-grown. As the hair is out of the follicle for many weeks after waxing, dead skin cells can form over the follicle causing the hair to grow under the skin rather than breaking through the tougher barrier of the dead skin cells.

For the first 3 or 4 days shower immediately after vigorous exercise and use the exfoliating glove to help clear the follicles of sweat and dead skin cells.

Apply an antiseptic healing cream on the waxed area, Witchhazel on a cotton ball is good for its antiseptic properties.

Applying Aloe Vera continuously for at least 3 days after waxing twice daily, morning and night will help to heal the recently waxed area. Use a tea tree based lotion after the 3 days once the follicles have closed.


That's probably some information overload sorry mate but a few good tips I hope has been gained from it. Always make sure that the waxing technician is familiar with waxing guys, practices a hygienic regime ie. doesn't use the same spatula twice when waxing genitals especially, (double dipping) If anyone is thinking of getting their genitals done MAKE SURE the technician is experienced :nono:

There's more info if needed at bodywaxingandmassage.com, I'm down under in Australia but happy to answer any further queries as it seems there's a lot of urban myths out there regarding men's waxing.

Hope this has helped, :beer:


----------



## BB_999

Been waxed twice at two different professional salons and had exactly this happen both times depite following the post waxing guidelines.

Never again.


----------



## miggs

My missus is just about to wax my chest and back, just waiting for pain killers to kick in!!


----------

